# Baking Powder VS. Baking Soda...



## macmorrighan (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a question: Why do some recipes (particularly cookies) call for BOTH baking soda AND baking powder> I'll try to think of, and post, some examples later when I have more time, this evening...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

To balance flavor and give the proper lift. Baking soda is reacting with acid in the food to generate gas to raise the cookie. It also changes the flavor when reacting with the acid. But there isn't enough acid to properly raise the cookie so baking powder finishes the job.

Phil


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

"Baking soda is simply bicarbonate of soda, while baking powder is a combination of bicarbonate of soda plus cream of tartar, an acidic ingredient. Baking soda neutralizes the acidity of the dough, allowing the cookies to brown in the oven.

Since baking powder already contains its own acid, it will not reduce the acidity in the dough, and the resulting cookies will be puffier and lighter in color."

Perfect Cookies


----------

